# Newbie prop ?'s



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

So I am a total newb to the boat scene and there is tons of info out there. I am hoping you cats can help me narrow my reading a little.

I've ordered an Ankona Cayenne with an E-Tec 60. I assume this will come with some sort of "factory" 3 blade prop. I'm trying to find info on the Rogue 4 blade flats boat prop. Near as I can tell, 19" pitch is what I would need but cant find anything definitive.

With that having been said...
Do I really "need" the 4 blade prop?
What are the advantages of that prop?
Are there other options I should be looking at?
How does 4 blade vs. 3 blade affect speed and fuel economy?

Next, cavitation plates?
From what I have read, some folks swear by them, some folks say they are junk and not needed. I understand the theory of operation and the purpose makes sense.
Again, is this something I need/ want?

Thanks in advance. If you have any links for good research that would be great as I'm not really sure what to look for.

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Also, just trying to think of any other pertinent info... My engine will be on an Atlas Micro jackplate and the boat will have Lenco trim tabs. I assume these all play a part in how the boat, motor, and prop will all work together.

Lou


----------



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

As far as 3blade vs 4 blade. 

4 blade:
Better holeshot
faster cruise
Slower WOT
can raise motor higher without blowing out.

3 blade:
Faster top end.
Cheaper usually
more options usually.

That being said im sure some others can chime in about some other benefits. A 4 blade will drop your RPM. and Im not sure about that boat and motor but a 19p 4 blade seems like it might be a bit much but i dont know for sure.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

http://www.csgnetwork.com/marinepropcalc.html 

http://www.thepropdock.com/faq.htm 

http://boatpropellers.iboats.com/propeller-tutorials/how_to_choose_prop/?cart_id=751218045


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bad ass, thanks 

Lou


----------

